# Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!



## Kusarr (12. August 2013)

*Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

hallo,

ich wollte fragen, wie man BILD und TON vom PC über den Receiver zum TV überträgt.

AV-Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR616


PC ist per HDMI-Kabel an Receiver angeschossen (5. PC Anschluss)
TV is auch per HDMI am Receiver (Main Out; beides ARC)

PC -- HDMI -- AV-Receiver -- HDMI -- TV


egal was ich mach, es passiert nichts.
Der Receiver bzw. der TV wird auch nicht im "Bildschirmauflösung"-Menü am PC angezeigt, da erscheint nur mein normaler Monitor.

hoffe auf Hilfe.

Mfg Sven Wollmershäuser


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was du mit "5. PC Anschluss" meinst, aber wie ich in deiner Sig sehe, hast du 'nen SLI-Verbund zweier GTX670.
Nur mal so ins Blaue: Hast du auch den _richtigen_ HDMI-Anschluss an deinen Grafikkarten genommen? Ich kenne mich mit SLI nicht aus, aber ich vermute, dass dann nicht jeder beliebige Anschluss genommen werden kann.

Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten auch mit HDMI herumexperimentiert (um zu sehen, ob der Sound von HDMI oder Soundkarte besser ist). Meine GTX660Ti hab ich per HDMI am AV-Receiver (Denon AVR-2310) und dort ist sowieso ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV wegen Blu-ray.
Der AV-Receiver wird sofort nach einschalten im Nvidia-Treiber namentlich genannt und am TV hab ich auch ein Bild. Zwar mit extremen Input-Lags, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Für mich ist wie gesagt nur die Tonübertragung zum AV-Receiver interessant.

Also eigentlich sollte dein Onkyo im Nvidia-Treiber sofort nach einschalten erkannt werden und die HDMI-Verbindung stehen.
Mal mit anderen HDMI-Kabeln probieren bzw. erstmal die Verbindung zum Onkyo mit verschiedenen Kabeln herstellen.


----------



## Kusarr (12. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

is alles richtig angeschlossen. Kabel funktioniert, hat ja vor Receiver auch funktioniert, wo ich direkt an TV gesteckt hab.

hab mehrere HDMI-Eingänge hinten am Receiver, die sin beschriftet mit "Game", "PC", etc ... der 5. lautet "PC", das meinte ich damit ^^ .. wollte damit nur sagen, dass es auch daran ned liegt.

versteh ich nich, was da los is ._.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

Teste mal OHNE den Monitor, also: PC aus, Monitorstecker am, HDMI dran, PC wieder einschalten. Und dann auch mal, wenn das nicht klappt, testweise nur eine der beiden Karten nehmen. Und teste auch mal ein anderes Kabel, manche Kabel versagen ohne ersichtlichen Grund auch mal.


----------



## Kusarr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

maaan es geht immer noch ned ...

- nochmal das selbe Kabel bestellt (Kabel Pro Series 7,5m) ... gleiches Prob wie vorher, demnach war wohl auch das erste nich defekt .. oder beide was ich aber eher ned glaub 
- hab wie gesagt hasch, monitor ausgesteckt und direkt per hdmi den TV angeschlossen (direkt, nicht über receiver) ... dann ging alles.

Nachdem ich jetz wieder ausgeschalten und monitor angemacht habe is dieser wieder der Hauptbildschirm und der Philips TV wird ERKANNT!!

Ich stecke HDMI vom TV aus und stecks an den Receiver ein, schalte diesen ein und schalte auf PC um ... Receiver wird NICHT erkannt! ... WAS IS DAS VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!! -.- ... sry ich rast hier daheim jetz dann aus, weil ich nich versteh, wo das verdammt Problem ist 

Jetz kommt das geilste: ich steck HDMI am Receiver wieder aus und wieder beim TV ein ... jetzt erkennt er den TV auch nicht mehr!! ... and again 

EDIT: Nach nem Neustart erkennt der PC den TV wieder. Versuchsweise mal bild dann aufn TV gehauen, wegen Ton. Geht nicht .. also über meine Anlage kommt dann kein Ton, geht nur über TV, und das will ich ja nicht.


----------



## Kusarr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

weiß keiner ne Lösung? ._. ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

Sehr seltsam... ^^ PC ist an einem HDMI-IN, und LCD an einem HDMI-Out, und du hast auch nen BluRay-Player oder so, mit dem es normalerweise geht?

Hast Du mal andere Grafiktreiber probiert?


Ach ja: teste doch mal ohne Grafikkarte, das Board hat ja selber HDMI über die CPU-Grafikeinheit. Geht das denn?


----------



## Kusarr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

nein, der HDMI-Ausgang vom Board macht au keinen mucks ... 

Einmal hats den Onkyo schon mal erkannt, da stand dann auch "Onkyo TX-NR616" bei "Bildschirmauflösung" neben meinem Dell ... einmalige sache war das 

Ich versteh es einfach ned, das is so unlogisch dass es knallt! -.-

die onkyo homepage geht au ned, finde demnach auch nicht die Support-Nummer wo ich anrufen könnte ..

Kann es sein, dass sich der HDMI-Ausgang von der Graka i-wie deaktiviert hat? wo kann man das sehen?
Der HDMI-Ausgang meiner Graka is ned defekt oder? ... sonst würde dieser ja gar nix erkennen, und ned nur manchmal.


----------



## Kusarr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

oke, jetz gings zur Abwechslung mal, siehe hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So soll das eig aussehen, aber ned erst, nachdem man 100 mal rumgesteckt hat. Ich weiß ja ned mal, warum er jetz plötzlich geht. 

Hat mein HDMI-Ausgang der Graka vllt wirklich nen Wackler?? ... des wäre das Worst-Case-Scenario


----------



## Kusarr (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

sry wegen erneutem Post aber hab das nächste Problem, nachdem nun das Bild da ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo also Bild läuft grad aufm TV, jedoch kann ich keinen Sound rüberlegen ... unter den Wiedergabegeräten ist der Receiver nicht. und die GTX670 unterstüzt HDCP!!!

uff, mich regts auf ...

EDIT: Jetz steht doch dort, dass es HDCP-bereit ist ... aber Sound lässt sich trotzdem keiner rüberschleifen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

Also, vlt ist halt das Kabel ganz allgemein nicht geeignet - ich hatte auch mal Kabel, die gingen nicht mit dem PC, mit dem Laptop oder BD-Player aber schon, und ein anderes BILLIGERES Kabel ging mit dem PC einwandfrei.


----------



## Kusarr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

hö? das geht? ich mein, hdmi is hdmi .. wie kann das denn sein? und vor allem dann so ein teures O.o 

mmh ... najo, ich kann ja mal ein anderes probieren =/


Achja, vorhin ging jetzt ALLES. musste in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung noch i-wie die Audio aktivieren (besser gesagt erneut aktivieren, weil war zwar aktiv, aber i-wie au nich. Ka was das sollte).

Also aktueller Stand: 
Nach nem PC Neustart scheint schon mal alles zu funktionieren. Jedoch war erst ein Test.
Nachdem Receiver ausgeschalten hab, is das Signal natürlich verschwunden. Nocher schau ich mal, ob es auch wieder kommt, wenn ich Receiver wieder einschalte, glaube nämlich dass ich dann erst wieder PC neustarten muss, worin wohl dann das ursprüngliche Problem ganz einfach liegt. Wenn nicht, um so besser.

EDIT: Receiver angemacht ... und kein Signal mehr da .. WAAAAH -.-

*EDIT: oke, also: Ich muss IMMER einen PC-Neustart durchführen, damit das Signal erkannt wird, nachdem ich den Receiver ausgemacht habe. Mit dieser Info lässt sich doch bestimmt den Fehler identifizieren oder? Oder bestärkt dass noch die Vermutung, ein anderes HDMI-Kabel zu verwenden?*

EDIT: Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass das Bild über den Receiver schlechter ist UND auch zu groß ist, obwohl Auflösung korrekt ist. Stecke ich hingegen das HDMI-Kabel direkt in den TV, ist das optisch besser (wie eig bis dato gewohnt) und es passt auch auf den TV. 
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl der Receiver is einfach schrott .. langsam nervts mich. 

der Onkyo macht alles super, nur sobald der PC dazu kommt, meint er mich trollen zu müssen -.-


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. August 2013)

Also ich hab mein Onkyo an keinen ARC drinne sondern bei meinem TV HDMI (Pc) einfach ohne ARC probieren hatte da auch Probleme


----------



## Kusarr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

des mit ARC probier ich dann mal. Aber brauch ich dann nich n zusätzliches Kabel, weil ich sonst beim TV sehen nix höre?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

wozu wenn du avr hast mit lautsprechern?


----------



## Kusarr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

ja ne, ich dachte des ARC braucht man, dass wenn man TV schaut, des Audio signal an den AVR weitergeleitet wird. Dachte ohne ARC würde der Ton nur über TV kommen.

Also is dem nicht so? Also ist ARC unwichtig?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

wenn du normal tv guckst und den ton von der anlage willst dann brauchst du aber ARC klar aber versuch trz  andere hdmi eingänge und ich würd ehrlich gesagt kein AVR benutzen um normal TV zu gucken ist doch stromverschwendung ! Aber wie ich es gelesen habe ist er ja am pc dran ! deswegen brauchst du kein ARC


----------



## Kusarr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

?? was im am pc dran? 
und warum sollte ich beim TV schauen nich meine Anlage benutzen wollen? Strom is mir in dem sinne wurst. Es kommen auch mal filme im TV.


----------



## Kusarr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Bild & Ton von PC über Receiver an TV übertragen geht nicht; Hilfe!*

habs glaub gelöst bekommen:

PC doch direkt an TV und am TV, falls nicht auto. eingestellt, Ton über AVR ausgeben aktivieren. So bekomm ich bestmöglichstes Bild und der Ton kommt über AVR. 
Signal wird dann wie früher logischerweise immer erkannt. TOP


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. August 2013)

Na Siehste


----------

